# I'm so glad I got a new tank



## Kirrie (Jan 18, 2013)

Not knowing much about fish, I used to have 5 goldfish and 2 bronze corys in a 10 gallon tank. The goldfish lived for almost 3 years and the bronze corys are still alive but are now in my 29 gallon. When I was looking through my old pictures earlier, I realized how ugly my old tank was compared to my new one even though it's not the way I want it yet. Too many bright colors (and fish). Agree?


----------



## fuzzi (Dec 29, 2012)

*I Like It, Too*

I like the cleaner/simpler look of your new setup.

Are you going to put something on the back wall?


----------



## Kirrie (Jan 18, 2013)

I plan on putting something on the back eventually, I'm just not sure what. First I want to get new plants and more of them, new substrate and some driftwood. Then I'll decide based on what it looks like then. : )


----------



## Dilligaf_1 (Jan 28, 2013)

Kirrie, I do like the new set up much better, Ive always tried to keep my tanks looking like a bit of nature, but people have different tastes, and who am I to judge. I do believe that if we provide the things our fish require to feel comfortable, like the correct water conditions, stable environment, proper lighting, and some form of cover, be it in the form of plants, rocks, flower pots, or dragon skulls with death metal band logos on the sides...they will be happy, I don't think they care very much how badly we decorate their homes, nor do I think vanity is one of their traits.


----------



## Kirrie (Jan 18, 2013)

Haha ya they probably don't care too much. But I prefer the more natural set up too. My little sisters helped me with setting up the goldfish tank which is probably why everything was so colorful.


----------



## fuzzi (Dec 29, 2012)

I like the natural look, too. It was very hard to find a 'no fishing' sign that did not have a cartoon character attached...


----------



## Kirrie (Jan 18, 2013)

I also tried to find one of those but had the same problem so I gave up and got the vase. I plan on taking that out once I get the plants and driftwood though.


----------



## TankdreamerJim (Sep 25, 2012)

New tank is better. I only like gold fish in a garden pond. I would get some pencil fish or zebra danio for your new tank to go with the tetras. Lots of other options for other fish too.


----------



## TankdreamerJim (Sep 25, 2012)

I would put some driftwood in the tank to.


----------



## fuzzi (Dec 29, 2012)

Kirrie said:


> I also tried to find one of those but had the same problem so I gave up and got the vase. I plan on taking that out once I get the plants and driftwood though.


I found a ceramic 'No Fishing' sign on Ebay: with postage it cost less than $10, so I felt it was a good investment.

Petco has them, too, but I didn't like the style.


----------



## fuzzi (Dec 29, 2012)

TankdreamerJim said:


> New tank is better. I only like gold fish in a garden pond. I would get some pencil fish or zebra danio for your new tank to go with the tetras. Lots of other options for other fish too.


I won't make the mistake again of putting zebra danios in with my goldfish: they disappeared within three days! Poor little danios couldn't swim fast enough.

I never would have added them if I thought for a second that my goldfish would eat them.


----------



## Kirrie (Jan 18, 2013)

I plan on adding another fish after I'm done with the driftwood and plants. I already tried a Pictus catfish but the one I got from petsmart was sick and died two weeks later :/ not sure what else I'll try but I've considered lots of things. Everytime someone on here mentions a fish I haven't heard of, I look it up. I think I want something colorful because I just have the Corys and black and white tetras.


----------

